# Sending 10kg via EMirates post from Dubai



## sabss7 (Nov 20, 2010)

Does anyone know the procedure ? Where is the nearest emirates post near NMC hospital Al Nahda 1 ? Do emirates post provide the box ? 

Urgent - please help


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

All the details you need are on their website!!!


----------

